# AD22VF Question



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I have a simple question i searched this forum but wasnt able to find my answer so here is my question i went to Autozone and ordered calipers of a "92" NX2000 for my sentra i wanted to know if it would be direct fit on my car?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The answer is 'maybe'. Depends on more than just the year.
Search brake threads with my member name and you should get the answer that you are looking for.

Seth


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

shouldn't it be a direct fit since it would fit a "92" nx2000 which has the ad22vf calipers?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

are you trying to do an off the shelf conversion?? and you'd also need the ad22vf's from a car with ABS.
oh yeah, you'd need the mounting brackets too, the caliper alone will not bolt up.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

This will tell you everything you need for the conversion including part numbers...
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

9double8 said:


> This will tell you everything you need for the conversion including part numbers...
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


Thnx :cheers:


----------



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

I have searched the threads on this subject but no one mentions which rotor you would purchase off the shelf other than a dealer. I just bought a 92 nx2000 japan built rotor from napa and i am not sure if it is the right one. i have read that it must be w/ abs japan for the pads but is it that specific on the rotor as well? I am in a desperate situation.


----------

